# I admire my wife.



## Mak-n-Memories (Jul 3, 2020)

If I had a speck of her tallent. I would be tickled. This is a black and white painting she is doing for a commission.


----------



## 4HAND (Jul 3, 2020)

That is incredible.


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 3, 2020)

Amazing talent!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 3, 2020)

Wow, what talent!


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 3, 2020)

Nice,,,,amazing,,,,


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jul 3, 2020)

Yes, what they said!


----------



## Mak-n-Memories (Jul 3, 2020)

Thanks folks.


----------



## ugajay (Jul 3, 2020)

That is incredible talent


----------



## Worley (Jul 3, 2020)

Yessir, u should be very proud!  Awesome piece of work ?


----------



## toolmkr20 (Jul 3, 2020)

Very nice. She’s got tremendous talent.


----------



## Dave 48 (Jul 8, 2020)

Incredible. Looks like a photo.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Jul 8, 2020)

Me too.


----------



## Para Bellum (Jul 9, 2020)

Unreal how some folks are born artists and some of us couldn't draw a dad gummed stick figure right.  That is really amazing work there.


----------



## natureman (Jul 9, 2020)

Wow. That is really some talent she has.  I wish I could do that or be musically inclined.


----------



## Mak-n-Memories (Jul 9, 2020)

Thanks everyone for the kind words. Metro trout my saying is  i can't draw a stick Man without it looking like it was in a ten car crash.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 9, 2020)

That is absolutely amazing.


----------



## LTFDretired (Jul 22, 2020)

Very nice and the owners will cherish that art work!


----------



## Wifeshusband (Sep 12, 2020)

Very talented.


----------



## bullgator (Sep 12, 2020)

That’s some serious artistry.


----------



## Jim Boyd (Sep 25, 2020)

I genuinely love that. 

Cherish your bride!


----------



## Jim Boyd (Sep 25, 2020)

I genuinely love that. 

Cherish your bride!


----------



## Ihunt (Oct 2, 2020)

Very impressive. I’m one who has trouble drawing stick figures


----------



## cramer (Oct 3, 2020)

Your wife is very talented . 
Someone will cherish  that painting for generations .


----------

